# Do fire sprinkler rooms need to be surrounded by fire rated partitions?



## peri_5xg (Nov 9, 2020)

Similar to the way in which accessible means of egress are to be rated


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2020)

peri_5xg said:


> Similar to the way in which accessible means of egress are to be rated




Your question seems to be going a few ways.

Do you want to restate it??

In some instances, not most the fire sprinkler riser can be exposed, such as in a warehouse to separation normally required.


----------



## peri_5xg (Nov 9, 2020)

It's in an enclosed room on an outside wall


----------



## classicT (Nov 9, 2020)

Typically, no, the fire riser room is not required to have fire-resistance rated walls.

However, some jurisdictions will have a local amendment that may change this. For example, our FD has a local municipal code section that allows for the PIV and the remote FDC to be omitted where the riser room is of 1-hr construction, has an exterior access door, and the FDC is located on the exterior wall of the riser room.


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2020)

peri_5xg said:


> It's in an enclosed room on an outside wall



Legal to be there, now I am not into ADA, but i would say that room has to be accessible.

Some reason, I thought High Rises had to have exterior access room?

And also, would have to look at a building with a fire pump, as to if a separate room is required. 



Is that kind of what you are asking?


----------



## classicT (Nov 9, 2020)

cda said:


> Legal to be there, now I am not into ADA, but i would say that room has to be accessible.


Why would a fire riser room need to be accessible? Please explain...


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2020)

classicT said:


> Why would a fire riser room need to be accessible? Please explain...




So ada requirement people can get in and fix the sprinkler riser??

OR is that not an ada requirement for that room??


----------



## classicT (Nov 9, 2020)

cda said:


> So ada requirement people can get in and fix the sprinkler riser??
> 
> OR is that not an ada requirement for that room??


No. Not required to be accessible.

Should only by used by firemen, or those who perform inspection and maintenance on the riser.


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 9, 2020)

Fire sprinkler room normally need not be rated, however, fire pump rooms need to be rated and accessible from the outside or through a rated corridor


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2020)

classicT said:


> No. Not required to be accessible.
> 
> Should only by used by firemen, or those who perform inspection and maintenance on the riser.



I have seen some professionally handicapped fire protection techs, who did not know which way to close the control valve.


----------

